# Chesty coughs



## Yellow Fang (1 Oct 2019)

I'm fed up with this cold. Once it gets on your chest, you're coughing for 3 weeks.


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Oct 2019)

I suffered a chesty cough that I couldn't kick. My wife got some pine cone jam, a traditional remedy from Eastern Europe. It seemed to have worked well.


----------



## BurningLegs (2 Oct 2019)

I assume it’s available in Polish shops? What do you do with it - rub it on your chest? Eat it? Offer it up to the gods and hope you’ll be freed of the chesty chastisement?

We have a chesty cough going around our house at the moment - my wife and I have shaken it off but our two year old is suffering more than we did and for longer!


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Oct 2019)

You eat a spoonful every day. Pine trees are a source of many useful chemicals such as resin, tar and turpentine. Not sure what you find in the young green cones but it seems to work.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2019)

I've had mine for nearly 3 weeks,felt rotten aswell.Been 2half weeks no cycling ! It's a annoying cough that once started can't stop.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I've had mine for nearly 3 weeks,felt rotten aswell.Been 2half weeks no cycling ! It's a annoying cough that once started can't stop.


I assume that you have a runny nose and/or are coughing up crud? If so, then yes, it sounds like a nasty cold or other chest infection.

I had a severe cough that lasted about a month and I thought it was due to a cold or chest infection. I coughed so long and hard that I pulled a muscle in my back, or cracked a rib - my GP didn't identify which. The fact that my nose and lungs had been clear the whole time should have alerted him to the fact that it was actually due to something much more sinister, a pulmonary embolism that nearly killed me. '_Snotless colds_' are now a huge red flag for me!

After that horrific experience, I pay a lot more attention to chest problems... I had 2 heavy colds earlier this year (both lasting about 3 weeks), but I was actually relieved when it became obvious that they were _'just'_ colds. Nevertheless, an annoying cause of lost cycling time.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I assume that you have a runny nose and/or are coughing up crud? If so, then yes, it sounds like a nasty cold or other chest infection.
> 
> I had a severe cough that lasted about a month and I thought it was due to a cold or chest infection. I coughed so long and hard that I pulled a muscle in my back, or cracked a rib - my GP didn't identify which. The fact that my nose and lungs had been clear the whole time should have alerted him to the fact that it was actually due to something much more sinister, a pulmonary embolism that nearly killed me. '_Snotless colds_' are now a huge red flag for me!
> 
> After that horrific experience, I pay a lot more attention to chest problems... I had 2 heavy colds earlier this year (both lasting about 3 weeks), but I was actually relieved when it became obvious that they were _'just'_ colds. Nevertheless, an annoying cause of lost cycling time.


Allright Colin,no it's not a cold mate,no runny nose ect.Been to docs a week ago under orders.Mrs knew I was rough by not going.on bike on sunny day ! Anyway checked me out and said it was more a virus and cough.Sit or lie it out !


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Allright Colin,no it's not a cold mate,no runny nose ect.Been to docs a week ago under orders.Mrs knew I was rough by not going.on bike on sunny day ! Anyway checked me out and said it was more a virus and cough.Sit or lie it out !


That's what _mine_ said... Stay vigilant!  

Get up and walk about every hour or so just to get the blood moving in your legs, and watch out for any swelling, discomfort /pain, etc. 

They were so worried about the risk of clotting from extended bed rest when I spent my 9 days in hospital that I wasn't the only patient put on anticoagulant drugs - _everybody_ in the ward got a daily shot of heparin!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That's what _mine_ said... Stay vigilant!
> 
> Get up and walk about every hour or so just to get the blood moving in your legs, and watch out for any swelling, discomfort /pain, etc.
> 
> They were so worried about the risk of clotting from extended bed rest when I spent my 9 days in hospital that I wasn't the only patient put on anticoagulant drugs - _everybody_ in the ward got a daily shot of heparin!


Went out on my bike early this morning,despite freezing my knackers off and coughing for most of the 23 miles I made it ! 
Yours was scary,mine is probally me being a bit of a wuss with a cough ! 
I've pushed my luck with Mrs Adam...asked her to bring me another coffee last night and it was met with "get off yet arse yourself,there's nowt up with ya ! "
Take care Col..Adam


----------



## johnblack (4 Oct 2019)

Put vapour rub on your feet then socks before you go to bed, worked wonders when the kids had horrible coughs.


----------



## gbb (5 Oct 2019)

I'd put it out there that a persistent, long running cough with other symptoms can be indicative of something considerably more serious.
I had one that went on for months, even a visit to the docs failed to pick up on .....TB. The other sympton overlooked was temperature, I was sweating buckets at night and suffering incredible lethargy at times. The temperatures were a result of fighting infection I guess. 
It's got to be rare tbf, but a persistent cough should be taken seriously.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Went out on my bike early this morning,despite freezing my knackers off and coughing for most of the 23 miles I made it



I know two people who ruined their cycling longterm by riding with a cough/chest infection like this. Neither has been able to breathe properly when on the bike since doing this. You should wait till the infection has cleared.

I also agree with @gbb a long term cough warrants proper investigation for some serious illnesses. The posters can be seen all over my GP's waiting room.


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2019)

Another one with a horrible cough.Nine days now,thick gooey crap coming up.Sweats during the night and a bunged up knose.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2019)

I reach for this stuff.....


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2019)

This advice is too late for anyone who already has the chesty cough but one invaluable thing I have with me all year round is the Vicks First Defence nasal spray. This product has stopped no end of potential illnesses in their tracks for me. If you can catch it in time - as soon as you feel the first symptoms like a tickle in your throat - then it's a real blessing. There've been numerous times I was delegating work to others as I was certain the tickles or hoarseness I was feeling were precursors to a bad cold/chest infection (of which I am particularly susceptible due to my running/cycling activities) but a desperate spray of the Vicks First Defence has eradicated all symptoms for which I have always been very grateful.

It has to be said that it's not 100% effective in every case - I was too late with it this time last year and had one of those 100 day coughs - but everyone should add it to their medicine cabinets. 

I have zero financial interest in Vicks or its owners - whoever they may be.


----------



## johnblack (16 Oct 2019)

PaulB said:


> This advice is to late for anyone who already has the chesty cough but one invaluable thing I have with me all year round is the Vicks First Defence nasal spray. This product has stopped no end of potential illnesses in their tracks for me. If you can catch it in time - as soon as you feel the first symptoms like a tickle in your throat - then it's a real blessing. There've been numerous times I was delegating work to others as I was certain the tickles or hoarseness I was feeling were precursors to a bad cold/chest infection (of which I am particularly susceptible due to my running/cycling activities) but a desperate spray of the Vicks First Defence has eradicated all symptoms for which I have always been very grateful.
> 
> It has to be said that it's not 100% effective in every case - I was too late with it this time last year and had one of those 100 day coughs - but everyone should add it to their medicine cabinets.
> 
> I have zero financial interest in Vicks or its owners - whoever they may be.


I'd second that, but add in the warning of how vile it tastes when it runs down the back of your throat.


----------



## Red17 (16 Oct 2019)

I'll third it. Always keep a bottle at work and one in the house.

Boots own brand one seems to work as well


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2019)

PaulB said:


> This advice is to late for anyone who already has the chesty cough but one invaluable thing I have with me all year round is the Vicks First Defence nasal spray. This product has stopped no end of potential illnesses in their tracks for me. If you can catch it in time - as soon as you feel the first symptoms like a tickle in your throat - then it's a real blessing. There've been numerous times I was delegating work to others as I was certain the tickles or hoarseness I was feeling were precursors to a bad cold/chest infection (of which I am particularly susceptible due to my running/cycling activities) but a desperate spray of the Vicks First Defence has eradicated all symptoms for which I have always been very grateful.
> 
> It has to be said that it's not 100% effective in every case - I was too late with it this time last year and had one of those 100 day coughs - but everyone should add it to their medicine cabinets.
> 
> I have zero financial interest in Vicks or its owners - whoever they may be.


Interesting - I'll give that a go!

I had two really nasty colds at the start of the year which kept me off the bike for a total of 5-6 weeks. I'd rather avoid that happening again.


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Interesting - I'll give that a go!
> 
> I had two really nasty colds at the start of the year which kept me off the bike for a total of 5-6 weeks. I'd rather avoid that happening again.




Please be aware though that if you have this product and are travelling to Iceland, leave it at home. Is it banned on flights? No but it will wreck your Vicks.

I'll get me coat shall I?


----------



## ianbarton (16 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I had one that went on for months, even a visit to the docs failed to pick up on .....TB. The other sympton overlooked was temperature, I was sweating buckets at night and suffering incredible lethargy at times. The temperatures were a result of fighting infection I guess.
> It's got to be rare tbf, but a persistent cough should be taken seriously.



My son had similar symptoms, but no cough. He was eventually diagnosed with TB after having fluid on one lung drained and then having an operation to remove some pockets of fluid in the pleura. Apparently, TB is common in his part of London.

He only got referred for an X Ray when he convinced the GP that his resting pulse rate of 80 wasn't normal for him (normally 40).


----------



## alicat (16 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> I'd second that, but add in the warning of how vile it tastes when it runs down the back of your throat.



Yegads, that is so true. Be careful when you take it.


----------



## gbb (16 Oct 2019)

ianbarton said:


> My son had similar symptoms, but no cough. He was eventually diagnosed with TB after having fluid on one lung drained and then having an operation to remove some pockets of fluid in the pleura. Apparently, TB is common in his part of London.
> 
> He only got referred for an X Ray when he convinced the GP that his resting pulse rate of 80 wasn't normal for him (normally 40).


Sounds familiar. It was a terrible year, cough cough cough, then an attack of pleurisy, constant sudden lethargy and night sweats. Overlooked by my doctors, only diagnosed when my work called in the health authorities after several cases in the workforce, 6 months of medication and weekly blood checks, many many xrays, a couple scans, weekly eye tests, an attack of hives, a collapsed lung, fluid drained from the pleura with a sodding great needle, a bronchioscopy and permanent damage to the lung,....it spelled the of the end of cycling as I knew it at the time.
Partly my fault, i was too fit at the time and i managed to carry it.... but in line with the OP, a persistent chesty cough really really should be taken seriously.


----------



## Yellow Fang (22 Oct 2019)

The cough has gone now, but it took three weeks. I read somewhere it wasn't a good idea to exercise while suffering from a cold, because your body is already under stress. However, I wonder how true that is. At the first stage of a cold, you might be sneezing, a sore throat, shivers, etc. I would not suggest exercise while suffering from all that. Then if you are unlucky, it gets on your lungs and you're coughing up greenies for the next three weeks, but otherwise you don't feel too bad. I wonder whether exercising in that state does any harm. It would probably cause a fit of coughing when you stop, but otherwise...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2019)

Yellow Fang said:


> The cough has gone now, but it took three weeks. *I read somewhere it wasn't a good idea to exercise while suffering from a cold, because your body is already under stress. However, I wonder how true that is.* At the first stage of a cold, you might be sneezing, a sore throat, shivers, etc. I would not suggest exercise while suffering from all that. Then if you are unlucky, it gets on your lungs and you're coughing up greenies for the next three weeks, but otherwise you don't feel too bad. I wonder whether exercising in that state does any harm. It would probably cause a fit of coughing when you stop, but otherwise...


Hmmm... 



ColinJ said:


> I had a similar problem on a local hill once. I'd had a very heavy cold for about a week and got back on my bike too soon after 'recovering'. In fact I was still very weak. I went into severe distress when trying to ride up the hill and realised that I was about to collapse so I dismounted, put my bike over a dry stone wall and then fell over the wall and collapsed unconscious into a pile of leaves on the other side! I woke up some time later drenched in sweat and shivering violently. I went home and back to bed. I left it a couple of weeks before trying again ...


----------



## presta (22 Oct 2019)

Yellow Fang said:


> I read somewhere it wasn't a good idea to exercise while suffering from a cold


I used to get a cough for a couple of months or more after every cold, it took until I was in my 40s before I discovered I could avoid it by staying indoors until the cold had gone.

I've had four of the last seven holidays spoilt by getting colds, so this year I decided I was fed up of abandoning holidays prematurely just because of a cold, and carried on regardless. Sure enough, I came back with a hacking cough.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Oct 2019)

Studies on the Boots version of the nasal spray for what it's worth:-

http://www.statsguy.co.uk/clinically-proven/


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Nov 2019)

Yellow Fang said:


> The cough has gone now, but it took three weeks. I read somewhere it wasn't a good idea to exercise while suffering from a cold, because your body is already under stress. However, I wonder how true that is. At the first stage of a cold, you might be sneezing, a sore throat, shivers, etc. I would not suggest exercise while suffering from all that. Then if you are unlucky, it gets on your lungs and you're coughing up greenies for the next three weeks, but otherwise you don't feel too bad. I wonder whether exercising in that state does any harm. It would probably cause a fit of coughing when you stop, but otherwise...


I got a bad one a few years ago. The doc gave me some serious pills but said that it was OK to cycle. I well remember leading a ride where the group must have wondered about me. I kept well wrapped up. I did get better.


----------

